# New Brunswick - Assorted ACLs



## Donas12 (Feb 1, 2021)

Thought I’d post some different acl sodas I have from the province of New Brunswick In Canada.
The first two bottles are from The International Drug Company St Stephen, NB.
A 6.5 oz that’s likely 40s and an 8oz from the 50s.
The 3rd bottle is a Bounce 8oz., which was bottled by Sussex Ginger Ale Ltd. of Sussex, NB. 50s era.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 1, 2021)

Here’s two 8 oz. bottles from the 50s.
Terris Beverages of Saint John NB
Woodstock Bottling Works of Woodstock NB


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Thought I’d post some different acl sodas I have from the province of New Brunswick In Canada.
> The first two bottles are from The International Drug Company St Stephen, NB.
> A 6.5 oz that’s likely 40s and an 8oz from the 50s.
> The 3rd bottle is a Bounce 8oz., which was bottled by Sussex Ginger Ale Ltd. of Sussex, NB. 50s era.View attachment 218254View attachment 218255




have heard of the st Stephen bottles before  , obviously heard of sussex ginger ale , haven't seen the bounce bottle though 

always been kind of interested in New Brunswick bottles but I've never really managed to acquire any , seen some online I was interested in but with shipping and such , was an art deco I wanted last year but it was $60 which seemed way too high 

never really seen much at the Toronto bottle show or at antique malls from NB unless its really common stuff , don't even have many books from NB , I have several from Nova Scotia but very few finds for NB books here but I find NS books at thrift stores here all the time


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2021)

is one bottle I do have its for Tennant Beverages , says Moncton NB on back although I think Tennant might of also been in NS 

found it several years ago at an antique store here , would assume its 60's era based on design


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 1, 2021)

Cool Moncton bottle.  Just down the road from our summer place.  I dug a lot as a kid in the Albert and Hillsborough area of New Brunswick but never found too much.  Still poke around when I have the chance.


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Cool Moncton bottle.  Just down the road from our summer place.  I dug a lot as a kid in the Albert and Hillsborough area of New Brunswick but never found too much.  Still poke around when I have the chance.



New Brunswick is one of those odd places , I'd imagine people familiar with the area could do ok and find some bottles , for its small population it still has a fair number of different bottles

I've only been there once and that was years ago , I'd like to eventually acquire a couple NB bottles but not really sure which ones I'd be most interested in , if anything reasonable were to randomly appear at an antique mall here I might go for it


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 1, 2021)

I like the Fellows stuff from St. John...long history with that company.  I've got a pontiled Fellows...I believe that is the only pontiled bottle from New Brunswick but I could be wrong.  Also have a Fellows pot lid.


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

do have some pictures of NB bottles on computer , there is another size / design of the Woodstock NB bottle very similar bottle as the tennant
think this version may be more common as I've seen it online a few times before

just did some google searches and came up with a green version too which appears to be less common


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

this bottle is from Campbellton NB which is in Northern NB along quebec border . smaller town but a long way from anything so makes sense it had its own bottler during the 30's > 60's 

called Restigouche Beverages 

is 3 different bottles I know of , one an acl bottle similar to others , a smaller maybe 7 oz bottle and an octagon embossed bottle , sorry I can't find a clear picture of it but its all I've managed to find but certain that's what it is


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> do have some pictures of NB bottles on computer , there is another size / design of the Woodstock NB bottle very similar bottle as the tennant
> think this version may be more common as I've seen it online a few times before
> 
> just did some google searches and came up with a green version too which appears to be less common
> ...


Always have liked this bottle design. These are nice ones.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 2, 2021)

These are from Saint John Beverages Ltd.
Saint John NB
A 30 oz and the 10 oz.
They both also come in green.


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Always have liked this bottle design. These are nice ones.



that style was used a lot in NB , I found some more pictures of different NB bottles will post some more later in the day , nothing to do here with winter and covid restrictions


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

also have pics of a bottle from Fredericton for Gorham Beverages , is 2 different designs for a 8 oz clear bottle . era likely 50's > 60's 

one features a tree and other just name , haven't seen a quart but would wonder if there is one ?


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

this bottle has also always intrigued me but whenever I see one online its priced really high . but saved a couple pictures of one , I posted it to the site before but these are some better pictures

Smiles Beverages - Saint John NB

also noticed these is 1 on ebay rate now but seller wants $50 for it , he also indicated its from 1936 
















						LOVELY CANADIAN ACL BEVERAGE BOTTLE ''SMILES BEVERAGES, SAINT JOHN NB  | eBay
					

LOVELY 1936 SAINT JOHN ACL BOTTLE.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> also have pics of a bottle from Fredericton for Gorham Beverages , is 2 different designs for a 8 oz clear bottle . era likely 50's > 60's
> 
> one features a tree and other just name , haven't seen a quart but would wonder if there is one ?
> 
> View attachment 218285View attachment 218286View attachment 218287View attachment 218287View attachment 218288View attachment 218288


The tree design acl also comes in a shorter 7oz version.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 2, 2021)

Here’s an 8 oz. from Brunswick Beverages Edmundston NB.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing all these!


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> this bottle has also always intrigued me but whenever I see one online its priced really high . but saved a couple pictures of one , I posted it to the site before but these are some better pictures
> 
> Smiles Beverages - Saint John NB
> 
> ...


_That’s a cool one for sure. Too bad the acl is not a little nicer for that price. Must be an uncommon one. 1936 seems early for an acl??_


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> _That’s a cool one for sure. Too bad the acl is not a little nicer for that price. Must be an uncommon one. 1936 seems early for an acl??_



smiles beverages was for sure operating in 1936 as I found an obituary online from NB and person worked there at the time . it does seem early for an acl but the bottle does look older too ? the beehive style


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s an 8 oz. from Brunswick Beverages Edmundston NB.
> View attachment 218298



heard of that one , have a couple pictures of Brunswick bottles from edmundston but look different , maybe a bit earlier ?


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> _That’s a cool one for sure. Too bad the acl is not a little nicer for that price. Must be an uncommon one. 1936 seems early for an acl??_



I'm not sure how uncommon it is ? I've seen 2 or 3 different ones so far maybe a couple more online . 

some acl's have been getting  high prices but just because someone did pay up to get this bottle at some point doesn't mean the next guy will 

people often mistakenly assume that high ebay prices earned during an auction will always stay that high everytime the bottle comes up but sometimes they don't and I doubt that bottle would hit $50 if it was on ebay with open bidding , the seller doesn't even allow you to make an offer 

neat bottle but not a good investment at that price unless the person really wanted one


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2021)

I also came across this picture , its for " atlantic beverages " Moncton NB 

clear bottle with a blue and white acl , didn't save back for some reason 

also did a google search today and found a paper label bottle from same bottler , picture isn't super clear but a clear 8 oz bottle with vintage label for a lemon sour drink


----------



## RCO (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm not sure if I have any other pictures of acl's or not , other than sussex ginger ale which was one of the dominate brands in NB .

2 towns/cities I don't have anything from - Bathurst and Miramichi , both seem big enough and far away enough to have had own bottler but not sure if they did or not ?  don't know of any bottles from either 

there is many embossed bottles from NB too but mostly plain embossing , just bottler name and city , not many with anything else unless there is some I don't know of 

I also haven't found a 7 up from NB yet , pretty sure one exists from one of the main cities most likely


----------



## RCO (Feb 3, 2021)

post a few sussex ginger ale , its from NB and one of the main brands from that area , they had a couple other bottles which I don't seem to have pics of , they also bottled out of Halifax NS which you can see on the back


----------



## RCO (Feb 3, 2021)

so to refresh I made a list of everything posted by town / city , and were only focused on bottlers from say 1940's > 1970's with acl bottles mostly but some embossed

Edmundston - Brunswick Beverages
                              VH Albert

St Stephens - old homestead

Saint John -  Terriss
                    - Tall - saint johns beverages ltd
                    - smiles beverages

Woodstock - Woodstock bottling works

Sussex - sussex ginger ale

Moncton - Tennant
                 - Atlantic Beverages

Campbellton - Restigouche Beverages

Fredericton - Gorham beverages

North Devon - Devon Kist


----------



## RCO (Feb 3, 2021)

there is also an embossed bottle from Edmundston NB , maybe the bottler there before it became Brunswick Beverages . this was the bottle I wanted to buy last year but seller wanted way too much for it , posted it to site last year and should be a post about it somewhere

VH Albert was there local bottler and also did coca cola during 30's > 40's , think this is the only bottle with his name on it


----------



## RCO (Feb 4, 2021)

came across a couple more , is another version of the Sussex bottle this one clear marked " drink Sussex beverages "

interesting marked " seven up sussex ltd " on back , indicating they were also bottling seven up or owned by seven up .


----------



## RCO (Feb 4, 2021)

also an acl bottle for " Devon Kist "  which appears to be in operation before Sussex Beverages . 

" Devon Kist " king of drinks Devon Kist Beverages , North Devon NB


had never heard of North Devon before so google mapped it and its basically a part of Fredericton 

most info on this bottle is on a page about sussex beverages 












						Sussex Ginger Ale Factory • MyNewBrunswick.ca
					

In 1895, mineral waters were discovered on Church Avenue in Sussex by S. H. White. White formed a partnership with G. Armstrong and started the Sussex Mineral Springs Company.




					mynewbrunswick.ca


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 4, 2021)

RCO said:


> also an acl bottle for " Devon Kist "  which appears to be in operation before Sussex Beverages .
> 
> " Devon Kist " king of drinks Devon Kist Beverages , North Devon NB
> 
> ...


That’s a nice bottle. Never seen that one before. And a nice read of some history. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 4, 2021)

Here’s another bottler from New Brunswick. Arctic Beverages of Saint John. 
Saw these online a few months back, but they were already sold when I inquired. Looked like they may have cleaned up well. 
I think there are other acls from this bottler, but don’t have any pictures.
Like the dancing bear.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 4, 2021)

And another label - Jet- from Brunswick Beverages of Edmundston NB. Probably 60s I’m thinking.


----------



## RCO (Feb 4, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s another bottler from New Brunswick. Arctic Beverages of Saint John.
> Saw these online a few months back, but they were already sold when I inquired. Looked like they may have cleaned up well.
> I think there are other acls from this bottler, but don’t have any pictures.
> Like the dancing bear.View attachment 218401View attachment 218402



haven't seen those before there is an arctic bottle from Halifax and Winnipeg too but none of them look the same or appear to be related


----------



## RCO (Feb 4, 2021)

also came across these 2 bottles this morning when searching online they had sold in an online auction in april 2019 but still interesting as there both older Moncton NB bottles .

had heard of Havelock Mineral springs before but not seen this bottle , it has more embossing than others , some type of design is embossed in 

not heard of Moncton Bottling Works before , appears to be an older bottle maybe 1910's or 20's era . 

so there is still bottles from that region were not familiar with and may not come up for sale that often . I bet if we keep searching we'll come up with a few others


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 4, 2021)

Here’s a 6 oz Bluebird bottle I have that I understood from the collector I purchased it from was from New Brunswick. Design registered date on it is March 2 1927.

 Although there are no markings on it as being from New Brunswick, it is Canadian. Found a picture of a cap that confirms it was one of the areas that Bluebird was bottled.


----------



## RCO (Feb 5, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s a 6 oz Bluebird bottle I have that I understood from the collector I purchased it from was from New Brunswick. Design registered date on it is March 2 1927.
> 
> Although there are no markings on it as View attachment 218443View attachment 218444being from New Brunswick, it is Canadian. Found a picture of a cap that confirms it was one of the areas that Bluebird was bottled.



I doubt any blue bird bottles from Canada have cities marked on them but if it was found in NB and blue bird was being bottled there , 

not sure how widespread blue bird distribution was in Canada but it was being sold in Ontario too . 

Saint John's is a big enough city , I'd imagine a lot of brands would of been bottled there , like coca cola , orange crush , pepsi or in one of the other nearby cities


----------



## RCO (Feb 5, 2021)

running low on any leads of other NB bottles but feel its more than likely there is still a few yet to be posted which likely don't come up for sale often or from smaller places . 

the nova scotia bottle book I have is over 60 pages and lists bottlers I had never seen or heard of . New Brunswick is a similar size and such to Nova Scotia so I would imagine there is a similar number of bottles .  

there is a bottler from Fredericton NB not mentioned , was called " enterprise bottling co " and used a plain embossed bottle , is a quart and smaller size bottles , not sure of the exact years they operated but would say 10's > 20's > 30's ?


----------



## RCO (Feb 5, 2021)

I do have some more pictures of Tennant's beverages bottles but all are much different than the one I have and all say from Amherst Nova Scotia which is a small city that borders NB .

would assume these were being used in NB if Tennants was also in Moncton and fact Amherst NS is so close to NB . although unsure why my bottle says Moncton and rest Amherst , perhaps they had 2 locations or moved to Moncton later on ?


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> I do have some more pictures of Tennant's beverages bottles but all are much different than the one I have and all say from Amherst Nova Scotia which is a small city that borders NB .
> 
> would assume these were being used in NB if Tennants was also in Moncton and fact Amherst NS is so close to NB . although unsure why my bottle says Moncton and rest Amherst , perhaps they had 2 locations or moved to Moncton later on ?
> 
> ...


Nice variations! I’ve only see one of these. Might be worth starting a dedicated Nova Scotia thread. Would have some of those to post...


----------



## RCO (Feb 5, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Nice variations! I’ve only see one of these. Might be worth starting a dedicated Nova Scotia thread. Would have some of those to post...



maybe next week ? I think there is more nova scotia bottles though , even Cape Breton has several


----------



## RCO (Feb 7, 2021)

started looking thru my pictures an found a couple more NB bottles I had forgot about 

this one is an embossed bottle from Saint John , not blue bird but called " the blue ribbon beverage co "


----------



## RCO (Feb 7, 2021)

also found this one had forgot about it says I saved it in 2017 , but was right about there being a bottler in Miramichi , in fact it appears they operated there for some time .

it was called " Cassidy ginger ale works " or Cassidys Beverages ltd "
bottle says " chatham NB " but google says its part of miramichi NB

is a long write up about there history on NB archives , so I assume there is other bottles from them if they operated so long






						Provincial Archives of New Brunswick
					

Provincial Archives of New Brunswick - Archives provinciales Nouveau Brunswick



					archives.gnb.ca


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 7, 2021)

RCO said:


> also found this one had forgot about it says I saved it in 2017 , but was right about there being a bottler in Miramichi , in fact it appears they operated there for some time .
> 
> it was called " Cassidy ginger ale works " or Cassidys Beverages ltd "
> bottle says " chatham NB " but google says its part of miramichi NB
> ...


Great info find. It always amazes me how deep the roots that some of these small town bottlers went  back over the years.  That’s what I find so interesting.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 7, 2021)

Here’s a couple of early 20s Sussex NB ones I have.


----------



## RCO (Feb 7, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Great info find. It always amazes me how deep the roots that some of these small town bottlers went  back over the years.  That’s what I find so interesting.



found some more pictures online , they had several other bottles , 30 oz and clear and green 7 oz bottle


----------



## RCO (Feb 7, 2021)

the same site/poster also had a couple other NB bottles 

one was for " Palm Beverages " and I looked thru my photo's and realised I had one there , back says "  Kings County Beverages - sussex NB "

also a bottle for " city beverages " he didn't say where its from ? but may be related to one of the bottlers already mentioned like from a French area of NB


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 7, 2021)

RCO said:


> the same site/poster also had a couple other NB bottles
> 
> one was for " Palm Beverages " and I looked thru my photo's and realised I had one there , back says "  Kings County Beverages - sussex NB "
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Never seen any of these before.


----------



## RCO (Feb 7, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Good stuff! Never seen any of these before.



think the city beverages might be related to the Restigouche Beverages somehow ? it looks similar although Campbellton seems small to be considered a city ? so I'm not sure where in NB it be from exactly


----------



## RCO (Feb 8, 2021)

there was also a bottler in Bathurst NB as I had suspected , a lot of the information came from a Bathurst NB facebook group but a lot of people there seemed to remember this bottler and indicated they operated during the 40's > 60's but maybe earlier ? 

they wrote that  C & S Beverages was actually  " Cormier and Sons " but also called " Cormier and Scott "  . as for the acl design , obviously no polar bears in NB but the arctic theme seems to be popular out east. the green one would be a consumers glass bottle design which was used all over Canada

and also bottled major brands like coca cola , I would highly suspect there is some older embossed bottles from this bottler . 

population of Bathurst NB is around 12,000 today but actually peaked at around 17,000 in 1971 , so its one of those places which used to be bigger and had more people . so makes sense that it had a bottler back then . it was also incorporated as a city in 1966 , makes me wonder if the city beverage bottle is from there too ?


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> there was also a bottler in Bathurst NB as I had suspected , a lot of the information came from a Bathurst NB facebook group but a lot of people there seemed to remember this bottler and indicated they operated during the 40's > 60's but maybe earlier ?
> 
> they wrote that  C & S Beverages was actually  " Cormier and Sons " but also called " Cormier and Scott "  . as for the acl design , obviously no polar bears in NB but the arctic theme seems to be popular out east. the green one would be a consumers glass bottle design which was used all over Canada
> 
> ...


That’s some good digging around RCO for all these acls that you’ve posted. Haven’t seen a lot of them before.
Always liked the polar bears on the bottles. It’s so Canadian!
Have seen them used for some Alberta, Manitoba, Quebec and now New Brunswick bottles.


----------



## RCO (Feb 9, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> That’s some good digging around RCO for all these acls that you’ve posted. Haven’t seen a lot of them before.
> Always liked the polar bears on the bottles. It’s so Canadian!
> Have seen them used for some Alberta, Manitoba, Quebec and now New Brunswick bottles.



I hadn't seen the Bathurst bottles before at least I don't recall them if I did .

not sure if there is any other NB acl's left to post ? pretty much covered every major town and city , if there is anything else its really short lived and smaller scale 

do think there is other embossed bottles though cause I don't have pictures of a lot of the embossed bottles used there during 20's > 40's era , a lot of bottlers on east coast also used paper labels so that might be why some are hard to find info on 

did find this picture in my bottle pictures , I didn't save one of the back though but its saved under the name " Kik - Moncton " and pretty sure if was from ebay but would seem to indicate Kik was being bottled in Moncton NB at some point


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> I hadn't seen the Bathurst bottles before at least I don't recall them if I did .
> 
> not sure if there is any other NB acl's left to post ? pretty much covered every major town and city , if there is anything else its really short lived and smaller scale
> 
> ...


Yes I do remember a Kik quart posted for sale a few months back and it definitely had been bottled in Moncton as labeled on the back of it.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 9, 2021)

I don't have a lot to contribute but am enjoying this thread!


----------



## RCO (Feb 9, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Yes I do remember a Kik quart posted for sale a few months back and it definitely had been bottled in Moncton as labeled on the back of it.



Kik was a major Canadian brand so makes sense there'd be Kik bottling taking place in atlantic Canada at the time


----------



## RCO (Feb 10, 2021)

just noticed these bottles caps on ebay , there for Evangeline which was an east coast brand . 

but list Halifax , Bridgetown and Moncton on them . indicating that evengeline was being bottled in NB too at some point , hard to say what year there from but look older















						2 Evangeline Ginger Ale Bottle Caps Cork Halifax Moncton Bridgetown Vintage Rare  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Evangeline Ginger Ale Bottle Caps Cork Halifax Moncton Bridgetown Vintage Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## RCO (Feb 10, 2021)

also noticed an older Tennant cap from Amherst NS too that another seller has for " pale dry ginger ale "  












						UNUSED H.G. TENNANT GINGER ALE SODA CORK BOTTLE CAP / CROWN NOVA SCOTIA CANADA   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for UNUSED H.G. TENNANT GINGER ALE SODA CORK BOTTLE CAP / CROWN NOVA SCOTIA CANADA  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Vacman (Feb 10, 2021)

I have this Palm bottle can't find history .. help


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 10, 2021)

I've dug some Evangeline bottles over in the Albert, NB area that probably came from Moncton.


----------



## RCO (Feb 10, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> I've dug some Evangeline bottles over in the Albert, NB area that probably came from Moncton.



Evangeline was a major brand in atlantic Canada so was for sure being bottled and sold in NB . I don't have any of those bottles so not sure what markings / names are on them 

there is Evangeline bottles from Ontario but I don't have one either and not sure if there all the same or different


----------



## Vacman (Feb 10, 2021)

RCO said:


> Evangeline was a major brand in atlantic Canada so was for sure being bottled and sold in NB . I don't have any of those bottles so not sure what markings / names are on them
> 
> there is Evangeline bottles from Ontario but I don't have one either and not sure if there all the same or different



Here is Evangeline bottle that I have from Halifax NS.


----------



## RCO (Feb 10, 2021)

Vacman said:


> I have this Palm bottle can't find history .. help



I posted a couple pictures of that one but I don't really know anything else about it , I don't have any books on NB bottles with dates or bottler info


do wonder if it has some connection to Sussex beverages , as I read that they had various different owners over time and sussex is such a small town I don't think there was other bottlers there . the fact its from sussex does imply a connection


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 24, 2021)

Here’s another one from Edmundston, an 8oz label called Globe Cola.


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2021)

another Bottle from NB was also recently posted to the site , a collector having an estate sale in Ontario found one and its posted to the what is it section

its from a bottler called     "    B.E Nadeau - Campbellton NB   "

an embossed ( beehive style ) bottle used during the 30's > 40's era , so we can assume he operated sometime in that period in the Campbellton area , unclear if there is any other bottles from this bottler


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 27, 2021)

RCO said:


> another Bottle from NB was also recently posted to the site , a collector having an estate sale in Ontario found one and its posted to the what is it section
> 
> its from a bottler called     "    B.E Nadeau - Campbellton NB   "
> 
> an embossed ( beehive style ) bottle used during the 30's > 40's era , so we can assume he operated sometime in that period in the Campbellton area , unclear if there is any other bottles from this bottler


Do you have a picture?


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Do you have a picture?



its posted here already






						B.E.NADEA Campbellton NB
					

Anyone seen one of these, cannot find any reference to it.  pop bottle maybe



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## Reelpro (Mar 1, 2021)

Found some info.

B.E. Nadeau purchased the Campbellton Ginger Ale Works sometime between 1939 and 1944 from AC Roy

The Campbellton Ginger Ale Works had produced Ginger Beer under AC Roy label and perhaps others.

18 Union St Campbellton NB


----------



## Reelpro (Mar 1, 2021)

B.E. Nadeau operated listed as this business from 1939-44 to 1957 at 18 Union St

The name was changed to Nadeau Beverages and operated at least until 1967.at 18 Union St

Glass beehive bottle was from 1939 - 1956 most likely a Ginger Ale


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

Reelpro said:


> Found some info.
> 
> B.E. Nadeau purchased the Campbellton Ginger Ale Works sometime between 1939 and 1944 from AC Roy
> 
> ...



that time would make sense , that bottle was typically used in the 30's and 40's

there would likely be some other older bottles from campbellton with the name AC Roy on them or campbellton ginger ale works 

clear bottles weren't used for ginger ale , this would of been for cola or orange drink 

likely be a green bottle for ginger ale


----------



## Reelpro (Mar 2, 2021)

Only found the old Stone Ginger Beer pictured above of AC Roy Campbellton.

Have not seen any glass


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2021)

found some new info on New Brunswick bottlers , is a government of Canada publication , lists all the bottlers in Canada . for New Brunswick they list all these bottlers , some are mentioned , is some not so is still some bottles yet to be posted , the ones I found are from 1953 and 1957


----------



## Donas12 (May 3, 2021)

Good info! It’s hard to know if some of these bottlers listed had their own bottles or just bottled for major brands. But still intriguing to think which bottles are yet to be discovered...


----------



## High566 (May 6, 2022)

Vacman said:


> I have this Palm bottle can't find history .. help


Kings county beverages. It was on winters street in Sussex.


----------

